# Watching movie DVDs/libdvdcss



## winbsdman (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to watch movie dvd's with FreeBSD 7.1 Release. I keep getting the "could not read from resource" error message. I tried to then install libdvdcss from the ports package which was successful and shows up under pkg_info. However I still get the same error message afterwards. What else do I need to do to get it working? I can play an unencrypted disc but I get no sound through it. I can play audio cd's through cd player in gnome though.


Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 5, 2009)

Which video player are you using?


----------



## octix (Apr 6, 2009)

I could get it working only with xine but before that iI had to make a soft link:
`ln -s /dev/cd0 /dev/dvd`

and only after that xine could play DVD...

PS: couldn't get it working with mplayer, don't know why...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

octix said:
			
		

> ln -s /dev/cd0 /dev/dvd


Add the following to /etc/devfs.conf:

```
link cd0 dvd
```

You may also need:

```
perm cd* 0660
perm pass* 0660
perm xpt0 0660
```


----------



## octix (Apr 6, 2009)

Didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## Warlizard (Aug 22, 2015)

phoenix said:


> Which video player are you using?



I am using https://www.reddit.com/r/StreamingSource/ to watch movies.


----------

